# Looking for a T.E.E.



## Poimen (Mar 26, 2009)

Someone has contacted me via e-mail (query below) and I would like to help him out. I have pointed him to some institutions I am aware of (such as the Reformed Baptist Institute) but I was wondering if anyone of you could find something a little more appropriate with regards to his request. 

He is looking for a bible study program not necessarily a theological degree or certificate. And preferably in the Reformed Baptist tradition, if possible. 

P.S. He lives in Northern Alberta so his ability to travel is very restricted.



> I took part in a T.E.E. (Theological Education by Extension) program in my mid twenties but didn't finish it. I very much want to finish what I started so I am hoping to find out where I can get this program and either do it on line or with a pastor via email and phone...I also need this for my own study of the bible. It is an inductive type of bible study I am looking for.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 26, 2009)

Sproul has a seminary or something like it going - I think they offer a certificate or something similar.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah that really sounds good what Sproul has there


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

Has he considered MCTS (Midwest Center for Theological Studies)? The tuition is $150 per credit hour. I don't know if he wants something free or not, though. This program is definitely in the Reformed Baptist tradition. These men are on the board of directors: Tom Ascol, Richard Barcellos, Robert Briggs, Ted Christman, Salvador Gomez, Steve Hartland, Gary Hendrix, Fred Malone, Tedd Tripp, and Sam Waldron.


----------



## christiana (Mar 26, 2009)

Would this virtual course work?
http://virtual.rts.edu/Site/Academi...6-04-0PT528-Theology of Ministry I_Hunter.pdf

http://virtual.rts.edu/site/virtual/about/about.aspx


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 26, 2009)

Reformed Baptist Seminary


----------

